# Before vacation betta journal



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

I thought I would start a journal because very soon we will be traveling 12 hours by plane to visit my husband's family, and I have something to write about in the mean time. 
A little background:
I am mom of 4 and currently have 8 bettas!

It started with Boo Boo who was a teal veiltail my husband brought home. He ended up in the sink drain the week we came. On accident. I panicked and open the drain to find him resting on debris and put him in a vase. Soon he died. I was devastated.

A few days later, my husband brought me a surprise new red crowntail youngin'. Swishy. Swishy lived in a small bowl for almost a year! I noticed that he flared at me a lot. I got the message. Not happy. 

We upgraded him to a 10 gallon. 1 month later, he died. I was heartbrokem to even think of getting another betta. I did set up a 20 gallon community. I have it now with corys and balloon mollies. I really love them. Oh and Trinket is in there as well!

2 years later, my husband and I want to breed bettas. Just for fun. We went to local petsmart to get the healthiest bettas. We both love crowntails. There were many beautiful males. One crowntail male was silvery and very light green. I put him to the side. My husband picked up a cup and a dark red and purple male thrashes violently in his cup, full of energy. He's the one!

I looked at the females, thinking to find a red one. There were only blue, green and cambodian veiltails. The blue and green were so small; so looking at 2 cambodians to see who is the healthiest, I chose one with orange fins. She was not the prettiest. 

We put them together, but Gadget (the male) ate all the eggs. Then he ate them again. I took Trinket out and cleaned out most the substrate and big water change. Put them back next month. Babies!

Fast forward now they are almost 2 months. Will update more later.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

*Baby bettas*

I alluded to my 6 betta babies in the last post. 

They are almost 2 months.

I have 1 (presumably) boy who was the biggest, but is deformed and has a hard time getting around. He has red fins, but still brown.

1 (presumably female) big and bossy with red fins as well.

1 smallest.

3 mystery babies, all red fins.


----------

